# highg gloss finish with friction polish?



## mattyts (25 Jul 2013)

Hi all,i am finishing my pens with friction polish but cant seem to get a high gloss finish using it
Im applying it after sealing the blanks with cellulose sanding sealer and sanding to 400 grit,followed by applying the friction Polish using hi grade tissues(the type for cleaning lenses)and then leaving it a minute to dry (as instructed on the bottle)then applying pressure with the tissue with the lathe running (3000rpm) And then leaving a few minutes to dry before assembling
Am i going wrong somewhere?


----------



## cedarwood (25 Jul 2013)

Hmm my first thought is are the tissues impregnated with any type of chemical for cleaning glass lenses, which could be causing an adverse reaction with the polish. I always use a new clean safety cloth to get a shine on my lathe work when using friction polish.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jul 2013)

What brand of friction polish are you using, is it just basic shellac based or are you referring to specialist finish like HUT Crystal Coat ?

Are you applying too thick a coating?


----------



## bellringer (25 Jul 2013)

Well the way i do my friction polish finish is sand to 600 then micro mesh then 4 coats of friction polish the buff that then wax it and buff that


----------



## mattyts (25 Jul 2013)

The cloths are not impregnated with anything,that was my first thought so checked with manufacturer,I will try with a different type of cloth and get back to you,thanks

It is Chesnut brand friction polish,shellac based i think

When you say 4 coats,are you applying the polish applying friction then repeating that 4 times? Ill try that and get back to you,thanks all


----------



## bellringer (25 Jul 2013)

I apply 4 coat with out friction in between also use kitchen roll


----------



## mattyts (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks,ill try that,so 1 coat wait to dry and then repeat?


----------



## Richard Findley (25 Jul 2013)

To achieve a high gloss you need to do good preparation first. Sand as fine as you can then apply, buff up, cut back with either steel wool or a fine nyweb, then repeat.

The problem with friction polish, especially for pens, is that it isn't very hard wearing so after a month or so of use a pen will lose its shine and begin to look rather grubby. You would be better to use something like melamine lacquer, either from the can or spray.

Friction polish is best for show items only. Don't really use it myself just because it isn't good long term in my experience. 

HTH

Richard


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jul 2013)

I don't do pens myself but a friend who does a lot uses CA glue. Not sure how it's done but he reckons it gives a really hard, durable finish and it is certainly very glossy to look at. I'm sure someone on here knows how it's done. 

pete


----------



## mattyts (25 Jul 2013)

I also have melamine laquer,how is that applied? Have no previous experience with it


----------



## KimG (26 Jul 2013)

Not used melamine on anything small, but certainly i have used it on bowls. I don't have the spray version though that would likely be easier, I just brush the lacquer on as evenly as I can, give it an hour (I like it to be well dried) cut it back to remove any marks and apply a second coat, and leave it for a couple of days as Melamine continues to harden for some time, then fine it back and polish it on the buffing wheels. This gives a very hard wearing finish that is also high gloss.


----------



## chipmunk (26 Jul 2013)

Melamine lacquer is pretty easy to use on small items. 

Preparation as Richard says is key. 

First apply cellulose sanding sealer with lathe off using small paper towel pad (~70:30 with thinners squirted from fairy liquid bottle onto pad) . Thoroughly coat surface and let dry. Denib with webrax or similar. 

Then apply two or three coats of melamine lacquer (again ~70:30 with thinners from fairy liquid bottle) using fresh paper towel pad. Thoroughly coat surface and let dry. It will start to drag as it's applied on larger items but this isn't a problem on smaller items. Burnish with clean paper towel when dry after each coat. Leave to harden for at least a few hours before heavy buffing but the finish is pretty good after burninshing. 

HTH
Jon


----------



## wallace (26 Jul 2013)

I find CA really easy, just sand then apply with a clean towel wait alittle while apply again. Wait till hard then rub the pen with a buffing compound and buff with a clean towel. Really shiny and hard wearing, some people like to use BLO at the same time 
Mark


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jul 2013)

When applying friction polish, after applying, the polishing should be done with a cloth still damp with fp. The polishing is done by just firmly holding the cloth against the spinning workpiece while moving steadily backward and forward along the lathe axis, not resting in one place too long as this can spoil the finish. 

No intention to teach granny to suck eggs. HTH


----------



## mattyts (26 Jul 2013)

Hi Monkey,I am doing that and ensuring the cloth is still damp with the polish,perhaps I am handling the barrels too quickly after polishing and dulling the finish with the natural oils and greases on my fingers?


----------



## monkeybiter (26 Jul 2013)

Maybe try slowing the lathe down a bit, experiment with different speeds. I haven't done any pens, and common sense says that you ought to go faster with a smaller diameter than, say, a 50mm trinket box, but you might find success at half your current speed?


----------

